# 2006-2007 Western Conference Standings



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

Make your guesses

Here's how I see it:
1. Mavs
2. Suns
3. Spurs
4. Kings
5. Clippers 
6. Grizzlies
7. Lakers
8. Nuggets

- I'm on the fence with the rockets, that team is so unpredicatable, 1 injury can change their season. So i chose denver at 8.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NBA™ said:


> Make your guesses
> 
> Here's how I see it:
> 1. Mavs
> ...


I don't think Rockets made enough moves this off-season to show they can hang with Spurs or Dallas.

I think Spur's lack of center (I still like Nazr!) is still a tad questionable for me. Butler and Elson may be better fit for them, but I need to see some games before passing judgement.

If Amare's surgery doesn't haunt him, Suns will definitely be right up there. I know Amare's been tearing it up in the Summer League, but NBA Regular Season is much different, and a major knee surgery......

As of right now, I agree with your top 4. As for the bottom 4, Lakers should be higher. There is also a dark horse to consider.... the Hornets. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't think Rockets made enough moves this off-season to show they can hang with Spurs or Dallas.
> 
> I think Spur's lack of center (I still like Nazr!) is still a tad questionable for me. Butler and Elson may be better fit for them, but I need to see some games before passing judgement.
> 
> ...


Also, Memphis would be higher up as well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

1. Dallas Mavericks
2. Phoenix Suns
3. San Antonio Spurs
4. Denver Nuggets
5. Los Angeles Clippers
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Sacramento Kings
8. Houston Rockets
9th: Portland Trailblazers
10th: New Orleans Hornets
11th: Los Angeles Lakers
12th: Utah Jazz
13th: Minnesota Timberwolves
14th: Golden State Warriors
15th: Seattle Sonics

Very strange, I know.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> 1. Dallas Mavericks
> 2. Phoenix Suns
> 3. San Antonio Spurs
> 4. Denver Nuggets
> ...


Wow... Lakers not making the post-season?

Also, Nuggets comes in #4?

:jawdrop:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, that is because of how the new divisions are set up. Denver, IMO, is the best team in the Midwest so they get a top four seed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

People are underrating the Houston Rockets, i think Yao Ming is going to have a huge year and if T-Mac stays healthy they can really go far.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> People are underrating the Houston Rockets, i think Yao Ming is going to have a huge year and if T-Mac stays healthy they can really go far.


I am totally not under-estimating the Rockets. I have said, and will continue to say, that Yao is the best center in the league right now.

Of course, T-Mac is, without a doubt, an all-star.

I saw nice addition in Battier and John Lucas, but that's it.....

They have had depth problem last season when multiple players went down with injuries, and they will continue to face the same issues next season.

I hope I am wrong because it really would be nice to see the "Texas Triangle" in the playoff...

:cheers:


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

Tersk said:


> 1. Dallas Mavericks
> 2. Phoenix Suns
> 3. San Antonio Spurs
> 4. Denver Nuggets
> ...


No kidding, denver at 4? didn't stern already change the seeding thing? i think sac will be higher, and LA will be 7 or 8.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought Stern changed it to 

Top = 3 division winners + other best record.

So last season it would of gone..San Antonio/Dallas/Phoenix/Denver instead of San Antonio/Phoenix/Denver/Dallas

cappish?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News * The NBA ensured Wednesday that a conference's two best teams won't meet in the second round of the playoffs, like the Mavericks and San Antonio did last season. 

Under a rule change approved by the league's Board of Governors, the three division champions in each conference and the team with the next-best record will receive the top four playoff seeds. But the four teams will be seeded based on regular-season records. 

Mavericks owner Mark Cuban suggested that the move was overdue. 

"I obviously think the seeding change should have come long ago," Cuban wrote in an e-mail, "and probably should have been voted on during the season when the probability of a problem was significant." 

The Mavericks and San Antonio, the only 60-win teams in the Western Conference, were forced to meet in the second round. The Mavericks were the fourth seed despite having a better record than division winners Phoenix and Denver. 

The NBA also approved two other rule changes: 

• Shortened timeouts. If a team has two 60-second timeouts left in the last two minutes of regulation or in overtime, one of the two timeouts will be shortened to 20 seconds. Instead of three 60-second timeouts in overtime, teams will have two full timeouts and a 20. 

• Expanded player rosters. They will increase to 15 players from 13, but teams can only dress 12 players.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Dallas 
2. San Antonio
3. Phoenix
4. Denver
5. Houston
6. Sacramento
7. Clippers
8. Lakers. Man the west is loaded and it looks like whoever gets the 5 position will have a easy first round with the new rules.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think the Grizzles will be making it. I cant help but think the Hornets will be nasty next season.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

About time they changed the system, even though it was changed a few years ago when the Bobcats came in the league.. lol

Heres how I think it will go

1. Mavs
2. Spurs
3. Suns
4. Nuggets
5. Clippers
6. Kings
7. Lakers
8. Hornets


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

1. Mavericks
2. Spurs
3. Suns
4. Clippers
5. Rockets
6. Nuggets
7. Grizzles
8. Lakers


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> I dont think the Grizzles will be making it. I cant help but think the Hornets will be nasty next season.


I can agree with the 1st part but how do you think the Hornets will go about stopping anyody from scoring.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

Not sure what the new seeding ruel is. becuse some people say they now give the divsion winners top4, and others say they only get a playoff lock. last year was top 3 not sure now so I will the playoff lock one

1. dal 62-20
2. phx 57-25
3. sas 56-26
4. lac 50-32
5. mem 44-38
6. sac 43-39
7. okl 42-40
8. den 41-41
9. hou- just might squees in but with the team they have you don't know you just don't know with them now a days [41-41]

wcc- dallas


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

brain_less said:


> Not sure what the new seeding ruel is. becuse some people say they now give the divsion winners top4, and others say they only get a playoff lock. last year was top 3 not sure now so I will the playoff lock one


The division winners will be guaranteed three of the top four seedings, with the team with the next best record seeded according to record.

example:

1.Dallas 62-20
2.San Antonio 60-22
3.Phoenix 58-24
4.Denver 50-32

San Antonio would have the #2 seeding, even though they didn't win their division.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> The division winners will be guaranteed three of the top four seedings, with the team with the next best record seeded according to record.
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


ok thanks but why top 4they will most likly just have the same problem true


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

brain_less said:


> ok thanks but why top 4they will most likly just have the same problem true


Ultimately, yes. 

But the scenario we had in the 2nd round between the Spurs and Mavs would be averted. Assuming the top seeds hold their serve, the aforementioned matchup wouldn't occur until the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

1. Dallas
2. Spurs
3. Suns
4. Nuggets
5. Clippers
6. Twolves / Rox
7. Lakers / Rox
8. Jazz / Rox

rox if healthy will take one of the last 3 spots!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> rox *if healthy * will take one of the last 3 spots!


Love that disclaimer...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Love that disclaimer...


That's like saying I'll be in tomorrow *if it rains*. :biggrin:


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

terry2damp said:


> 1. Dallas
> 2. Spurs
> 3. Suns
> 4. Nuggets
> ...


All i got to say is...ROFL :laugh: :laugh: Twolves suck. "Rox" suck. Jazz are o/k but won't make playoffs, same with Lakers.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

eh twolves are solid this yr with a whole new backcourt

james / Jaric
foye / Wright
davis / Hassell
kg / Madsen
Blount / Griffin

very solid 8 man rotation! with jaric and hassell hoovering up all the backup mins 1-3 and griffin taking all the 4-5!

jazz have a great starting lineup and its not even debatable tht if tmac and yao play 75 games each they make the POs!

name 3 teams who are gonna make the last 3 spots ahead of my choices!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

1. Mavs (I'd get jumped if I didn't say that here.) 
2. Suns
3. Clippers.
4. Spurs
5. Sacramento
6. Memphis
7. Lakers
8. Rockets


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> 1. Mavs (I'd get jumped if I didn't say that here.)
> 2. Suns
> 3. Clippers.
> 4. Spurs
> ...


I'd love to see that...those are some good 1st round playoff matchups! :clap:


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> 1. Mavs (I'd get jumped if I didn't say that here.)
> 2. Suns
> 3. Clippers.
> 4. Spurs
> ...


one quistion who won the north west


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

banana- Yup. I wanna see Sac beat Spurs this time.

brain less-No one. Everyone had the exact same record.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> banana- Yup. I wanna see Sac beat Spurs this time.
> 
> brain less-No one. Everyone had the exact same record.


lol that would be some thing


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> banana- Yup. I wanna see Sac beat Spurs this time.
> 
> brain less-No one. Everyone had the exact same record.


yeah i actually think they could have beaten them this year if it wasn't for a brent barry corner 3 in game 2. suns and lakers will be fun as usual..


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

no, spurs still woulda won. 

I wanna see Clippers vs Lakers more than Suns v Lakers


----------

